

Ugly scroll bars of Firefox (since 2001) - Hasaranga
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=77790

======
Zekio
Well, I solved this for myself, installed the Stylish plugin and got found a
styling on the Userstyles page for it, so now i have a super sexy firefox
scrollbar

